# Won't eat Raw



## Katieg (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi All,

I am looking for some advice, I have recently transitioned my soon to be 12 month old dog onto Raw, however she ate like she was starving for the first week and all seemed OK, now she will not touch this at all. I have been feeding Nutriment which is ground up chicken/ turkey with bone and chicken necks but now she will not touch this at all. People have told me to leave her and she will eat when hungry and others tell me this is part of the detox. Is this correct and are there any other ways to coax her into eating?
I really do not want to resort back to kibble!!!!
Thanks


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I cant do raw chicken wings, necks etc but I do feed olive raw.

She has naturesmenu which is raw packets. Not cheap but not overlly expensive and there are around 10 flavours to choose. She is so fussy but loves her dinners now! 

I also give her some burns kibble in the evenings.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our Chase will not eat any raw meat, he's not interested in it. Not sure why...


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Eating kibble is better than not eating at all. I wouldn't force raw if she doesn't like it. These dogs can be very picky eaters.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I never experienced the infamous detox, probably because my dog was much younger when switching, but it could very well be that. 

You could try hand feeding. I know that's less than ideal with raw though. 

If you feed twice a day, you could go down to one meal. 

Try feeding at different temperatures-frozen, defrosted but cold, slightly warm. 

Find some green tripe and add that as a topper to her meals. It's easy to digest and very enticing.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

We found that penny went through a stage where she didn't want to eat her raw food. We let her wait it out and a couple days later she finally did more than lick at it, she wolfed it down. We also use Nature's menu as there are a lot of flavors. 

If I ever want her to eat (off schedule and we wont be home for awhile) I put tinned sardines in her bowl with the other food. She loves sardines in tomato sauce. 

Also, a raw egg, shell and all, is often very enticing.


----------

